# Can you help in dating this bottle please?



## Crozetian (Dec 24, 2012)

This is a very small "Phenique Chemical Company"  St. Louis, Mo bottle, but it is *not* a screw top.
 I have searched, but can't seem to find one like it.
 Any information would be greatly appreciated. 


*Merry Christmas Everybody!*[/b]


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 24, 2012)

LOOKS MACHINE MADE TO ME AFTER 1910


----------



## Crozetian (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! It does have a mold seam that runs through the lip, so that makes sense.  I appreciate your help.
 Seen some with screw tops, but haven't found any like this one.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I've not seen this one either. If my memory serves me correctly I think I remember a product called Campho Phenique (spelling may not be correct) that was a medicine for cold sores and the like.


----------



## Vintage bottles (Aug 25, 2020)

Crozetian said:


> This is a very small "Phenique Chemical Company"  St. Louis, Mo bottle, but it is *not* a screw top.
> I have searched, but can't seem to find one like it.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintage bottles (Aug 25, 2020)

I just d
I dug this one (both)today the small one has to be the worlds smallest cork bottle stands 1" base 3/8 they are both late 20s


----------

